# Ottocinclus



## PM (11 Jun 2008)

How many Ottos would you say is a good number for a 54L planted nature aquarium style tank?

Also how many algae shrimp?

I have 7 rummy noses, 5 black neons, 2 black phantoms, and one platy.

ta


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Jun 2008)

My understanding is that ottos are fairly sociable, or at least like to be in groups.  That said, I only have 2 in my 150 litre, though I want to add more some day soon.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2008)

I had 3/4 in my tank but haven't seem them for ages, usually see on on lights out under the moonlight.
They used to be more active, how long they suppose to live for?


----------



## PM (11 Jun 2008)

They can live for years I think, maybe up to 5!  Good innings would be three years though.  I have / had three, I only ever see two though, and that's only because I know where their hiding place is!  Was considering getting more because basically I want to see them more - so maybe if they had some mates they'd be more active?  Thing is though, having enough of the right type of algae to support more of them.  And they do eat a hell of a lot for small fish.

I have tried to feed them all sorts (believe me I have tried EVERYTHING).

Only thing that works is I put a pot with old tank water on a windowsil with some riccia stones in and that growing some terrific algae in a few days - they love that.  But if I get more, I might not be able to produce enough of it - esp. in the grey  winter.

What size is your tank London Dragon?  It's so hard to keep track of those little critters, as well as shrimp, I had five shrimp, and I only ever see two!!!


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2008)

I have 5 in a 60l with a load of RCS and endlers.


----------



## PM (11 Jun 2008)

u got pics of it??


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jun 2008)

Here is my tank, it was just after a water change so every single fish & shrimp were hiding  

It's come a long way now though, i have windelov fern where the anubias is and the hairgrass has completley covered the substrate,

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=1465

if you want a pic of the otocinclus then ask and i'll try and get a pic up later.


----------



## a1Matt (11 Jun 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> I have tried to feed them all sorts (believe me I have tried EVERYTHING).



I know what you mean about the fussiness. For instance, Mine like cucumber - although they leave the skin if it ordinary Sainsburys cucumber. but if I buy the organic they eat the skin as well! 

To be honest I only fed them regularly for the first couple of months of putting them in the tank (they can easily starve at that stage).  Once they are past that stage I just check their bellies and if they look fat (which touch bogwood, they always do!) I don't add any extra food. (as rotten bits of cucumber are bad news!) I only have 2 of them in a 160L.

Hope that helps.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2008)

Will ottos eat shrimp fry? just wondering


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Will ottos eat shrimp fry? just wondering



woudlnt think so, theyre strictly veggie.


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> woudlnt think so, theyre strictly veggie.


Thanks Matt, might just add them to my shrimp tank, any other fish that wouldn't eat them?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (15 Jun 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hms difficult one, most probably.. Oto's are unusual in their dietry preferences. What other species have you got?


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> hms difficult one, most probably.. Oto's are unusual in their dietry preferences. What other species have you got?


Starting a shrimp only tank, which is cycling at the moment, just wondered which fish would be safe to add in there, going to breed some red cheries and some crystal red.


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Jun 2008)

no, i keep RCS and otto's together and just found about 5 more fry today, if they do eat any it wil be minimal but it wont keep them under control!


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> no, i keep RCS and otto's together and just found about 5 more fry today, if they do eat any it wil be minimal but it wont keep them under control!


Thanks, might be worth looking into it then  Although I haven't seen any ottos on sale anywhere around here for donkeys!


----------



## JamesM (15 Jun 2008)

I've been looking for otto's for ages, but even my lfs can't seem to get them


----------



## PM (15 Jun 2008)

Mine has HUNDREDS!   

I want a couple more


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Jun 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Mine has HUNDREDS!
> I want a couple more


Which one is that?


----------



## PM (15 Jun 2008)

It's called Keston aquarium, part of Wyvale Garden center.  Their fish are absolutely top notch there, and the staff are fantastic!  Last time I was there (probably a month ago, they literally had hundreds in one tank, they always have them in stock.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jun 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> It's called Keston aquarium, part of Wyvale Garden center.  Their fish are absolutely top notch there, and the staff are fantastic!  Last time I was there (probably a month ago, they literally had hundreds in one tank, they always have them in stock.


Its good to know, thanks


----------



## a1Matt (16 Jun 2008)

I have found two of my local LFS often have Ottos in stock...

Castle Aquatics - http://www.cvs1.co.uk/castle/
Kingfisheries - http://www.kingfisheries.com/

Kingfisheries sell the giant ottos from time to time.  They also have tropica plants in, although they sit in the tanks so long they are not always in good condition.

hope that helps.


----------



## PM (16 Jun 2008)

Oh god not Kingfisheries.

Three words:

POOR (quality fish)
CRAP (customer service)
RIP-OFF (prices)


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Jun 2008)

I got mine from here:

http://www.tropicalfish4u.co.uk/Fish/Fr ... uthcatfish

Come in a huge box, well packaged with lots of newspaper, heat packs, bags of air etc, they will email you when they post it (24hr courier)


----------



## Superman (12 Jul 2008)

I picked up some Ottocinclus Vestitus (I think that's the type of Ottos!) they seem to be settling in well.

EDIT: I got 5.


----------



## Pleccy22 (12 Jul 2008)

Otocinclus can indeed live for 5 years, sometimes six. I would recommend a group of at least five.


----------



## Superman (13 Jul 2008)

I must say that mine are pooping everywhere!


----------



## GreenNeedle (14 Jul 2008)

Be very careful with your Otos though. Don't assume that they can get all their food from your tank.  They will only eat certain types of algae and then once that's run out you may find some casualties!!!!!

Make sure you supplement their diet to avoid this.

Andy


----------



## Superman (14 Jul 2008)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Be very careful with your Otos though. Don't assume that they can get all their food from your tank.  They will only eat certain types of algae and then once that's run out you may find some casualties!!!!!
> 
> Make sure you supplement their diet to avoid this.
> 
> Andy



Yes Andy. They're making light work of the algae that is in there so am keeping an eye if they go for the algae pellets or discs.

Will also try them on cucumber tomorrow too.


----------



## PM (14 Jul 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> SuperColey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get some stones (I use ADA riccia stones as they are flat) put them in a shallow tub of old tank water on a windowsil, and you have the best food supply for your ottos constantly!  Just drop one into the tank when needed.  They love it!


----------



## Superman (25 Jul 2008)

Do these get proper fat? Cos mine have a right bulge on them now. They don't look unhealthy just fat.
Someone said that a fat Otto is a happy Otto but they like balance on their belly when resting. 
I'll try and get a photo.


----------



## johnny70 (25 Jul 2008)

I have some like that, they love my tanks, lots of algae to eat    

Some look like they are going to explode, gotta love oto's

JOHNNY


----------



## Superman (25 Jul 2008)

Caught a few more snaps of my Ottos...


----------



## johnny70 (25 Jul 2008)

fantastic captures Look just like my boys and girls

JOHNNY


----------



## JamesM (25 Jul 2008)

They're fat little things aren't they?


----------



## ulster exile (25 Jul 2008)

Lovely pics mate!  Reminds of of those "yo momma so fat" jokes  (which I'm allowed to use without offence cos I am one of those myself lol)

Here's my fatest one - been told it's full of eggs, but they've never spawned to my knowledge.


----------



## daniel19831123 (26 Jul 2008)

yeap they are full of eggs! Just need to trigger the spawning. I use cold soft water for that!


----------



## Superman (26 Jul 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> yeap they are full of eggs! Just need to trigger the spawning. I use cold soft water for that!


Wow might try that. Never had fish spawn, to my knowledge!


----------

